

Ask HN: Collecting Emails Ahead of Launch - iSimone

I was wondering what your best practices were to collect emails for a classic pre-launch page? Are you using some pre-built scripts or Wufoo (free until 100 contacts), Google Docs (branded), Podio (not styleable yet) etc? I'm not such a fan of the Launchrock based implementations, so I was wondering what people were doing. What are the things that you pay close attention to? I would argue that the best solution would be easy to implement, export to something like Mailchimp and no form branding (styleable with CSS).
======
acoyfellow
I'm with you- I chose to just create a simple one pager with a mailchimp
form.. I couldn't convince myself it was ok to just allow another brand to be
on there.. It's my first startup, so I have no experience to share with you,
but at least you know were in the same corner!

------
knes
At getdropdock.com we used postmarkapp.com which is super great :)

